# Equine Leg Magic



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

A mineral supplement is only going to fix deficiencies, its not going to provide miracles. Not sure what **** footed means.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Low pasterns. His ankles are lower, almost parallel with the ground. He was born that way.


----------



## Anvil (Feb 21, 2009)

how old is u r horse? have u tried square toed sheos with extended heels?


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

He's ten. We tried egg bar shoes, which are ovals with the back area sticking out beyond his heel...in about a week he had them pulled off. -.-


----------



## ssflyingz (Apr 17, 2012)

I have used this product. I have a stallion who broke the top off of his coffin bone(xrays to show) put him on ELM & his lameness is GONE! I have also used it on my barrel horse after a stifle injury...healed in 6 weeks. had a windswept filly born put her on it & within a week she was standing upright & moving fine. dont let people tell you its "just a suppliment". It works miracles!


----------

